# Just taken my first booking...



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've decided to do a bit of valeting kinda part time for friends and family mainly but it might include the odd neighbour etc.

Not really advertising it to everyone who lives near me as I'll be doing it in my spare time like weekends and evenings.

First up I have a silver Audi A6 (the older model about a 51 reg). The owner is a mate of mine and he wants the full works, interior, exterior, wash, polish and wax. I've told him I'll do it for £30, does that sound fair? He seems happy with that price and I've booked him in for the 27th. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

£30?, seems like a bargain to me.

There is no way that £30 will cover product and work time. 

To do the full works as you have said above would take a minimum of 5hrs I would say so you would be looking at working for £6 per hour or less.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

As long as you are happy with the price and you don't end up out of pocket then jobs a good'un! As long as your 'clients' are aware of where your liability begins and ends regardi g somthing happenining then good for you


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

it does sound a bit cheap but if it's pocket money charge what ya like


----------



## ledzepp (May 20, 2009)

ive, just started aswell,, i did a guvvy customers black sxi corsa,, last weekend
it came to me dull,, and i gave it back to her shiney,, she was overwelmed, i mean there was tears in hers eyes because its never looked so shiney in the the 2 years she had it
i started friday night, got home at 10,, started again at 4 on the saturday( because i had a full day of others peoples repairs) and she collecected it at 7 saturday night....... i charged her 50 sqiuds,,,,,, and now i got all her familys to do now..... really enjoyed doing it,, she text me everyday to tell me its still shiney:lol:
i got a pink corse to do this weekend,,,,, cant wait

if you only do it part time,, just price up for materials and a bit of time:thumb:


i take my hat off to the pros on here.... they do work very hard..... alan


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats on landing your first :wave:

Does sound low but if you're happy with it and not out of pocket then fair enough. I would tell him it's a special price just for him and ask him not to quote that price if he recommends you to someone. That way you keep your options open to raise the price for other potential customers.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

congrats, but your under-charging @ £30 imo


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i wouldnt sell yourself short, but dont over price either

if it was me id probably add another £15 ontop to balance out materials and your effort 

but at the end of the day its YOU doing the work so what do you think your time is worth?


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Is very cheap for all the work you are doing but if you are happy then fair play..... Plus at that price I reckon he will book you again so its more work :lol:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

An A6 is a big car to do for £30. 

Tell him is an introductory 50% off price.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Now you mention it, you're all probably right. I just wasn't sure at all and didn't want to price myself too high. As said its more like "beer money" rather than a salary.

He's also a mate so didn't want to charge him too much.

Like some of you have said, introductory offer so I can charge more the next time.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Trust me I know an a6 is a big car to do for £30. 
Bit to cheap really mate and trouble with doing it cheap once for friends and family , everyone wants it cheap


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh bugger


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Do it, experience on another car after-all. But I echo the point of it being a big car. Wise product coices and I reckon you'll be fine and end up making a bit of beer money from it. After-all if its not your main source of income surely your party doing it for the experience and the fact that you enjoy doing it.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Oh bugger


Don't stress about it too much mate just take it as a learning curve and on the next job work out the products you will be using, the time it s going to take you then price accordingly.

And if all else fails come on here and ask before you give a price I am sure everyone will give you some guidelines so your not out of pocket :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's right Spoony.

I'll get going for my usual SRP/EGP combo. I'll save the FK100P for the more expensive jobs. I'll easily cover the price of the products I'll be using so that's OK.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> That's right Spoony.
> 
> I'll get going for my usual SRP/EGP combo. I'll save the FK100P for the more expensive jobs. I'll easily cover the price of the products I'll be using so that's OK.


Yeah, would leave the car looking spot on. Also word of mouth is a brilliant thing, and there's nothing better than a clean example to catch people attention. This could be the start off for you. I'd bite your hand off for something to do that ended up with me earning £30 on a Saturday now the football seasons finished! Tackle it head on and it'll be good fun, though be sore arms after a car that big eh? Hopefully the weather is decent for you! :detailer:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

what i would do is look at valeting site in your area and undercut them, like tescos do to asda on tv etc, we have 3,712 prices lower then XXXX last week etc etc, so when ppl do ask you, say i will do it for £XXX as you will have less over heads than they will. but stilll make a few quid


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)

way too cheap , id do a wash , vac , windows for that .


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Serious said:


> An A6 is a big car to do for £30.
> 
> Tell him is an introductory 50% off price.


even at £60 thats cheap.

thast only 8-10 quid an hour before you buy products/power/water/power tools etc


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Best thing to do is , do the car for your mate at the agreed price. Even though your undercutting yourself make it look like new, and ask him spread the word as it where BUT don't mention the price. Tell him he's getting it cheap to use his car as advertising amongust friends and work mates. 

Although the a6 is a big car, it doesn't have any complex curves or "stylish" panel creases etc, which will make it a little easier for you.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

£30 is very cheap but I did my first for a freind of my Mum for £35 and it was a nightmare, 18 hours in total each panel takeing 2-3 hits with megs #83 as I had no more cut option due to 2 years of weekly swirlomatic washing. The owner was blown away and the car looked perfect, they said they would tell others but I never got anything else out of them I felt like I had been used, they replaced the car shortly after and I never got to see the new car.

I just used it for experiance not that I needed more vauxhall paint work haveing 3 of our own anyway and it was black.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats very cheap, but it experinace and gets your name out there. Word of mouth and a good reputation is the best advertising.
As said earlier, say its mates rates and it would be a lot more for joe public. Just be carefull you dont under-price too often. Bear inmind your travel costs, labour and products cost

Steve


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

He's bringing the car to me.  Like I've said it will cover the costs of products used so I won't be out of pocket in a sense, just means my time will be nearly free.

I'll bare in mind what you all have said. Thanks


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

How about looking at this from a different angle, are you doing it because you enjoy doing it as a new hobby.
If the answer is yes, then for the moment forget about what what you are charging and think about other hobbies. Hobbies generally cost you money to persue which is dead money that you don't tend to get back e.g. golf, fishing, karting, football, bird watching etc etc.......
You have paid the money up front for your products and you are getting more than what it will cost you back plus some extra beer money but more importantly doing something for the enjoyment of it.


----------



## Rich00p (Feb 19, 2008)

plus although the A6 is big, its a nice car to work on, lots of big chunky panels.. not much exterior trim to worry about..


----------



## wheatley (Mar 23, 2008)

At the end of the day you do a top job for £30 which isn't a lot of money and the guy is going to be well happy at what he's got for his money. His mates/family will comment on the car and he will more than likely tell people where he got it done.

So you may have lost out on £30-50 now but I would see it as an investment to all the £50-60 jobs it will bring you! Everyone has to start somewhere!

Good luck....


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

I usually chrage around £30 when I'm doing jobs for friends/family/etc. IMO, its around half of what I think is a reasonable price. They nearly always pay me more than what I ask though, as they are always pleased with the result and realise that they are getting a good discount anyway. I have also been able to build up a good reputation among friends/family/neighbours/etc so there's always plenty of people looking their car done (at the minute I have 9 or 10 cars I know I need to do). I would rather have a decent list of "Clientelle" as I have been collecting various bits of kit over the last few years and would seriously consider going full-time at valeting if I lost my job.

Just remember, from little acorns, mighty oak trees grow.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. I appreciate your comments. This will be the first of many bookings I hope.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Point blank and wheatley have got it spot on.

Im thinking about starting off detailing the neighbours cars as a kinda part-time job but mainly because I know I'll enoy doing them plus its a bit of extra money as im out of work at the moment.

Would you mind pm'n me with some details i.e how long you have been detailing, use machine/by hand?

Also a big prob is theres no outside taps on my street, to clean my own car I have to carry buckets through the house think this would present a big problem?

thanks for any help/advice you can give me

kind regards,

neil.


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

that price where i come from is normally trade price for a full valet to go into dealerships to do personaly i dont get out of bed for less than £20 an hour but if its pocket money and you love it carry on


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> He's bringing the car to me.  Like I've said it will cover the costs of products used so I won't be out of pocket in a sense, just means my time will be nearly free.
> 
> I'll bare in mind what you all have said. Thanks


there no way a car will take £30 of products mate at most i would say a fiver.if its going to cost you that you seriously want to look at the products you use.and buy 5ltr bulk containers.you can get a good qaulity with out the need for all the designer stuff.and i bet they will be just as happy


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

tell him when he picks it up what was involved and how much kit used. and then he will think Bargain. and say look you get me 3 jobs at £80 each and ill do yours for £30 again :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> there no way a car will take £30 of products mate at most i would say a fiver.if its going to cost you that you seriously want to look at the products you use.and buy 5ltr bulk containers.you can get a good qaulity with out the need for all the designer stuff.and i bet they will be just as happy


Yeah I know mate.  Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

£30 is cheap fella, but the experience is priceless in the long run IMO. I have been doing small jobs for others for a year or so now, and I have my biggest so far to do this weekend, a Mitsibushi Animal, wants the full monty in and out. Charging a bit more than £30 for that one believe me!!

I have just bulit up my "hobby" detailing through friends and family and always driving a clean car myself, amazing how many people will ask how its that clean!!

I will continue doing this as long as I can, 1 because I enjoy it and 2 its a back up plan in the current climate if work goes Pete Tong! Not an easy way to make money, but its money whichever way you look at it. 

Do a good job and it will come, I have done 8 cars in the last 6 weeks, all off reccomendations off friends and family. Pays for all the stuff I buy for my own cars,lol.

Good luck mate, post pics up when you done.:thumb:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

shinybluevec said:


> £30 is cheap fella, but the experience is priceless in the long run IMO. I have been doing small jobs for others for a year or so now, and I have my biggest so far to do this weekend, a Mitsibushi Animal, wants the full monty in and out. Charging a bit more than £30 for that one believe me!!
> 
> I have just bulit up my "hobby" detailing through friends and family and always driving a clean car myself, amazing how many people will ask how its that clean!!
> 
> ...


²²²

Same here. I enjoy it, it makes money so i can spend money and stay brake even... . Just bought me a Festool rotary with detailing money. Now I have to start over again :lol:

When I first started machine polishing and detailing I charged a friend 50€ to give his black Mondeo the full works. I liked doing it and learned a lot. Looking back it was way to cheap but i didn't cared. He had a clean car, I gave him that clean car... :thumb:

After you've done a few cars you'll start to notice that it's bloody hard work and you have to work your ass off.

Now I charge him 75€ for his Mondeo outside only. Normaly I would charge more but he's a really good friend. Other people I charge much more. If they think it's too expensive I don't care.


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Make sure you post up how you got on mate, and take lots of piccys  :thumb:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

£30 i will send mine over thats cheap mate good luck and well done :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well that didn't go well, well it didn't actually go as my mate never showed 

Not looking good for any future bookings either as everyone I've spoken to thinks £30 is too much, let alone any more.


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

I bet if they stood and watched you do it they would realise what goes into the detail.....its there loss!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah true, I think these are the sort of people that don't care about swirls and that kinda thing.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Well that didn't go well, well it didn't actually go as my mate never showed
> 
> Not looking good for any future bookings either as everyone I've spoken to thinks £30 is too much, let alone any more.


some mate tbh, i think you might be aiming at the wrong market..


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> some mate tbh, i think you might be aiming at the wrong market..


Well I'm not aiming at any particular market. Just a little side line.


----------



## lock974 (Sep 16, 2008)

I enjoy doing the faded red motors.


----------



## 172gaz (Jan 29, 2007)

lol. I wouldnt even crack the PC out for less than £100. Not worth the heart ache imo!!!

**** working all day for less than £10 an hour or so!!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

172gaz said:


> lol. I wouldnt even crack the PC out for less than £100. Not worth the heart ache imo!!!
> 
> **** working all day for less than £10 an hour or so!!!


Do you do this full time? As for me it's a think of the side. And it seems I can't even flog it as cheap as I am.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> ...it seems I can't even flog it as cheap as I am.


Ahhhh... Several of the initial replies said "Way too cheap..!" There's an old
saying - always give change. So, try putting your price up to £49.50. There's
an element of resistance if it's too cheap, almost as much as if it's too dear.
Get just 2 customers and you've got yourself the equivalent of a 3 for 2 deal.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Tbh I think it's more the fact that people see the Kosovan car washes for £5 a go and don't see any of the benefit of getting someone like myself or don't care about the damage the Kosovans cause. As long as it "looks" clean, they are happy so spending £50 on getting me to do it is pointless to them.


----------

